# Any thoughts on places to see in Tokyo over winter break?



## Kathrinjapan

Planning to stay in Japan this holiday. Wondering if there is anything that shouldn't be missed. 
K


----------



## Rube

New Years is all about family and hatsumode here, bonenkais and drinking. In the past I've brought the kids to Disney Sea just for the decorations but that's about it.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

What about skiing? Wondering if there are decent places to go with 10 year old boy for 3-4 days


----------



## Rube

There is great skiing at Naeba sky resort less than an hour from Tokyo by bullet train. They have an English page linked on their main page at the top. Whever you decide to go if you are planning on a hotel reserve it now because Japanese tend to make their plans much earlier than westerners, I'm having dinner tonight with a friend who asked me last month, crazy. Never get the "Hey want to grab a bite tonight?" 

3 day lift tickets 16,000 for adult, 13,000 for children, and figure 20,000 for the bullet train round trip for adults, can't remember the price for kids. Hotel is expensive, plan on 30,000~40,000 per night at the nicer hotel there. I'm sure there are better deals though if you check.


----------



## rifleman

I really enjoyed visiting the wholesale fish market. It looks like chaos, which is rare for Japan. You get the freshest sushi ever, and cheap too.


----------



## peterbr75

I skied at Shiga Kogen a few years back. Few oversees tourists but good mountain range, choice of restaurants and everything set up with your comfort in mind e.g. covered chairlifts, heated loo seats!


----------

